# Correcting a poorly finished respray on a Mazda RX7



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

A friend of mine recently purchased a lovely twin turbo mazda rx7. Hes a good friend of mine so i offered to give it clean.

After giving the car a good wash i proceeded to clay the entire car.

The drivers door and front wing had recently been repainted when owned by the previous guy, it was a poor finish covered in orange peel and making all the reflections look blurred.

So i took out 3M 2000 wet n dry and sanded a section in the middle of the door and buffed back with Farcela G3 to see how much improvement there was. I don't understand why the painter didnt do this, he just must of been lazy or crap!

The improvement was great! Everything looked sharp and clear.

So i went on to sand the entire door and front wing. Bringing it back to life with G3 and 3M Perfect It Machine Glaze. Finish wasnt completely smooth as some orange peel still remained but i wasnt willing to risk going any further than i wanted to.

By the time i had cut back the entire car it was to dark to finish it completely so i quickly put on some SRP by hand and a coat of wax, im still waiting for it to come back for its final detail.

Pics are as follows, none of finished car because its not finished! :lol:

Car on arrival


Note the orange peel!


You can see the difference made from the test section in middle of door


oOoOoOoOo. You may be wondering why i didnt sand to the bottom of the door. Well, i did! Under that is the rough sill finish so i wasnt gona go sanding that! :lol:


Finished Door


Il post up the final pics once i get the car back to be finished.

Comments and advice welcome!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

great job there mate, the OP was terrible.

I remember wet sanding the whole of my old Passat turbo, It was also pretty bad for OP.

Paul


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheers Paul!

How long it take you to sand and buff a whole saloon?! blimey lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Cheers Paul!
> 
> How long it take you to sand and buff a whole saloon?! blimey lol


I did it over the course of a few days bit by bit.

Just noticed your in Horndean too :thumb: Small world


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

ah wicked.

yeh im local, more Clanfield than Horndean tho..  

Come on you bluuuuuuuuuuuues!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

adam87 said:


> ah wicked.
> 
> yeh im local, more Clanfield than Horndean tho..
> 
> Come on you bluuuuuuuuuuuues!


Lol me too, just off Downwood way

Think we need a miracle at the mo :wall:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

i thought u were over in lovedean.! im over in claire gardens, used to live in thornfield close off francis road. it is a small world isnt it! :lol:

yeh its all gone to pot hasnt it. dont understand why coz we still got the best back four. tony jst needs some more time, if that doesnt work then hes gona have to go!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

adam87 said:


> i thought u were over in lovedean.! im over in claire gardens, used to live in thornfield close off francis road. it is a small world isnt it! :lol:
> 
> yeh its all gone to pot hasnt it. dont understand why coz we still got the best back four. tony jst needs some more time, if that doesnt work then hes gona have to go!


Yeah I think he needs abit more support, they need to do something otherwise its going down the pan.

Mega small world, im Lovage way lol


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

haha less than a 5 minute walk. 

if u ever have any jobs goin gimi a shout! lol

toying with the idea of having my own small company but still unsure, does seem to be a few people round the area already doing it. You struggling for work or pretty busy? Dont mean to intrude!


----------

